# Nuovi utenti



## Hellseven (10 Novembre 2013)

Nelle ultime settimane ci sono poco ma ho comunque notato che ci sono alcune new entries, soprattuto femminili, che sono già diventate delle aficionados del Forum.
I loro interventi mi sembrano non banali, ben scritti e muniti di ciò che io reputo essere il sale della vita ossia il senso dell'humour.
Sarei onorato se ciascuno/a di loro mi indicasse dove leggere qualcosa sulla propria storia o magari si presentassero, nei limiti in cui la privacy e la riservatezza lo consentono: per grandi linee, diciamo.
Ringrazio anticipatamente coloro che vorranno usarmi questa gentilezza.:smile:
Salve:up:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Novembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Nelle ultime settimane ci sono poco ma ho comunque notato che ci sono alcune new entries, soprattuto femminili, che sono già diventate delle aficionados del Forum.
> I loro interventi mi sembrano non banali, ben scritti e muniti di ciò che io reputo essere il sale della vita ossia il senso dell'humour.
> Sarei onorato se ciascuno/a di loro mi indicasse dove leggere qualcosa sulla propria storia o magari si presentassero, nei limiti in cui la privacy e la riservatezza lo consentono: per grandi linee, diciamo.
> Ringrazio anticipatamente coloro che vorranno usarmi questa gentilezza.:smile:
> Salve:up:


Dovresti specificare...senno chi ti presentiamo


----------



## Hellseven (10 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Dovresti specificare...senno chi ti presentiamo


Proprio tu per esempio.
Dove posso leggere e sapere di te?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Novembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Proprio tu per esempio.
> Dove posso leggere e sapere di te?


Non puoi  ma solo perche non ho mai scritto la la mia storia come discussione....ho scritto pezzeti di vita qui e li...
La mia storia almeno per quanto riguarda l argomento trafimento non e' mia, ma dei miei genitori.
Chiedi e ti sara dato. Cosa vorresti sapere?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Non puoi  ma solo perche non ho mai scritto la la mia storia come discussione....ho scritto pezzeti di vita qui e li...
> La mia storia almeno per quanto riguarda l argomento trafimento non e' mia, ma dei miei genitori.
> Chiedi e ti sara dato. *Cosa vorresti sapere?*


tutto, ovviamente


----------



## Ultimo (11 Novembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Nelle ultime settimane ci sono poco ma ho comunque notato che ci sono alcune new entries, soprattuto femminili, che sono già diventate delle aficionados del Forum.
> I loro interventi mi sembrano non banali, ben scritti e muniti di ciò che io reputo essere il sale della vita ossia il senso dell'humour.
> Sarei onorato se ciascuno/a di loro mi indicasse dove leggere qualcosa sulla propria storia o magari si presentassero, nei limiti in cui la privacy e la riservatezza lo consentono: per grandi linee, diciamo.
> Ringrazio anticipatamente coloro che vorranno usarmi questa gentilezza.:smile:
> Salve:up:


La mia è una polemica.

Pensi che i vecchi utenti abbiano scritto tutta la verità e solo la verità? Io NO. 

E direi che, è molto più grave questo che non quello delle nuove entrate/i che non si espongono.

Nel caso di Miss posso asserire che ha dei motivi ben precisi per non aver scritto della sua storia, ma se anche l'avesse scritta, quello inizialmente che ho scritto, vale anche per lei. 


Sai HL bisogna sempre fare i conti con la propria coscienza, pensi che tutti siano in grado farlo per poi entrare qua dentro ed esporsi?


----------



## Caciottina (11 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia è una polemica.
> 
> Pensi che i vecchi utenti abbiano scritto tutta la verità e solo la verità? Io NO.
> 
> ...


si io non espongo la "mia" storia primo perche non e' mia....
e secondo scrivendo un paio di volte IN PUBBLICA pezzetti di quella storia non mia, che comunque mi ha fatto e fa soffrire, detto papaple papale non glien'e' fregato un cazzo a nessuno......quindi me la tengo per me e un paio di persone che invece si sono interessate....
i miei traumi adolescenziali e i tradimenti subito sempre in eta adolescenziale....mi sembra che possano restare li dove sono, nel passato....non li scomodo certo per paragonarli a matrimoni che finiscono e famiglie distrutte proprio perche vengo da una di queste


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2013)

non per difendere Hellseven ma credo che la sua fosse semplicemente una richiesta per conoscere meglio i nuovi non certo per convincerli a raccontare i fatti loro.
Non mi sembra proprio che sia quel tipo di utente
Nessuno qui dentro ha mai obligato nessuno a raccontare nulla anche perchè ci sono utenti che sono entrati qui dentro senza nessuna problematica particolare.


----------



## Lui (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non per difendere Hellseven ma credo che la sua fosse semplicemente una richiesta per conoscere meglio i nuovi non certo per convincerli a raccontare i fatti loro.
> Non mi sembra proprio che sia quel tipo di utente
> Nessuno qui dentro ha mai obligato nessuno a raccontare nulla anche perchè ci sono utenti che sono entrati qui dentro senza nessuna problematica particolare.


anch'io la vedo così. :up:

inoltre quel vecchietto amoroso dududù dadadà di H7 pare uno che si fa i cazziceddi suoi. 


@ H7: mi devi un caffè.

ciao caro.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si io non espongo la "mia" storia primo perche non e' mia....
> e secondo scrivendo un paio di volte IN PUBBLICA pezzetti di quella storia non mia, che comunque mi ha fatto e fa soffrire, detto papaple papale non glien'e' fregato un cazzo a nessuno......quindi me la tengo per me e un paio di persone che invece si sono interessate....
> i miei traumi adolescenziali e i tradimenti subito sempre in eta adolescenziale....mi sembra che possano restare li dove sono, nel passato....non li scomodo certo per paragonarli a matrimoni che finiscono e famiglie distrutte proprio perche vengo da una di queste



E come posso darti torto? sono ben consapevole che parte della colpa è anche mia se chi entra non si mette in gioco. 

Però figliolosa non continuo per non innescare dinamiche da brivido e da macello totale, quindi mutismo totale e.... un sincero mi dispiace per chi è nuovo/a e......


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E come posso darti torto? sono ben consapevole che parte della colpa è anche mia se chi entra non si mette in gioco.
> 
> Però figliolosa non continuo per non innescare dinamiche da brivido e da macello totale, quindi mutismo totale e.... un sincero *mi dispiace per chi è nuovo/a e......[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E come posso darti torto? sono ben consapevole che parte della colpa è anche mia se chi entra non si mette in gioco.
> ...


----------



## Simy (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non per difendere Hellseven ma credo che la sua fosse semplicemente una richiesta per conoscere meglio i nuovi non certo per convincerli a raccontare i fatti loro.
> Non mi sembra proprio che sia quel tipo di utente
> Nessuno qui dentro ha mai obligato nessuno a raccontare nulla anche perchè ci sono utenti che sono entrati qui dentro senza nessuna problematica particolare.


infatti


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sono messo nel mezzo, non mi sono escluso, e poi dovrebbero rispondere altri, tipo i giovani, e magari anche i vecchi che nascondono dovrebbero o potrebbero dire la loro a riguardo.
> 
> E poi qual'è il problema scusami? mica quello che scrivo è per come lo scrivo, è soltanto una riflessione, per certi versi anche una convinzione, ma la sto scrivendo io, non tu o voi, è soltanto mia, può essere che l'unico stronzo qua dentro sia io, chi dice di no?


Non c'entra che ti metti in mezzo o no. A parte che non penso che tu sia stronzo come credo che qui dentro di stronzi veri ce ne siano pochissimi. Ma non ho questo senso di allarmismo che hai tu
Se avessi un'amica con dei problemi inerenti al tema di questo forum non esiterei un attimo a consigliarle di scrivere la tua storia. tu invece tendi sempre a mettere in guardia e io non capisco sinceramente da cosa


----------



## Ultimo (11 Novembre 2013)

*Polemica*

Avete letto polemica? E poi a parte il discorso polemica che assolutamente non vuol dire andare a litigare con hl, ma vuol dire esprimere un mio dissenso non sul fatto che sarebbe bello andare a leggere o sapere dei nuovi entrati, ma al perchè della loro non presentazione.

Ma Un CVD mi basta come presentazione di un contesto conosciuto.


----------



## zanna (11 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Avete letto polemica? E poi a parte il discorso polemica che assolutamente non vuol dire andare a litigare con hl, ma vuol dire esprimere un mio dissenso non sul fatto che sarebbe bello andare a leggere o sapere dei nuovi entrati, ma al perchè della loro non presentazione.
> 
> Ma Un CVD mi basta come presentazione di un contesto conosciuto.


:embolo:EBBBASTA!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Avete letto polemica? E poi a parte il discorso polemica che assolutamente non vuol dire andare a litigare con hl, ma vuol dire esprimere un mio dissenso non sul fatto che sarebbe bello andare a leggere o sapere dei nuovi entrati, ma al perchè della loro non presentazione.
> 
> Ma Un CVD mi basta come presentazione di un contesto conosciuto.


Certo che l'ho letta infatti polemizzavo anch'io con te


In realtà mi è edispiaciuto che la polemica sia stata fatta in un 3d aperto da Hellseven proprio perchè è un utente sempre discreto e a modo


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :embolo:EBBBASTA!!!!


Uno che mi ha illuso di avere la voce del miodoppiatore preferito poi non può urlare come una ragazzina isterica


----------



## Ultimo (11 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :embolo:EBBBASTA!!!!



Istericona..! chissì l'ariu cumpà! ciuila ddà vucca pi piciri..! :carneval:


----------



## Simy (11 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :embolo:EBBBASTA!!!!



tesoro hai visto hanno aperto una sezione di tradi per il broccolaggio? vieni di la cosi ti posso broccolare :lipstick:






per Farfalla... me lo dico da sola: ZOCCOLA


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tesoro hai visto hanno aperto una sezione di tradi per il broccolaggio? vieni di la cosi ti posso broccolare :lipstick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ISSIMA


----------



## Simy (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ISSIMA



:risata:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che l'ho letta infatti polemizzavo anch'io con te
> 
> 
> In realtà mi è edispiaciuto che la polemica sia stata fatta in un 3d aperto da Hellseven proprio perchè è un utente sempre discreto e a modo



Bhe su Hl nulla da eccepire, quindi mi tolgo di mezzo per rispetto.


----------



## zanna (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Uno che mi ha illuso di avere la voce del miodoppiatore preferito poi non può urlare come una ragazzina isterica


:blabla::blabla:


----------



## zanna (11 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Istericona..! chissì l'ariu cumpà! ciuila ddà vucca pi piciri..! :carneval:


mmmmm non so cosa hai scritto ma per non sbagliare un "e sti cazzi" secondo me ci stà bene


----------



## zanna (11 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tesoro hai visto hanno aperto una sezione di tradi per il broccolaggio? vieni di la cosi ti posso broccolare :lipstick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cooldue:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> mmmmm non so cosa hai scritto ma per non sbagliare un "e sti cazzi" secondo me ci stà bene



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up: è perfetta..! anche un CuloFan..! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Uno che mi ha illuso di avere la voce del miodoppiatore preferito poi non può urlare come una ragazzina isterica



Ha alcune doti nascoste.. a volte le mostra con una faccina molto carina. ( non domandarmi quale faccina perchè mai ti dirò che è quella del culo..! )


----------



## Simy (11 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :cooldue:


:inlove:


----------



## Caciottina (11 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :inlove:


ora si spiegano tante cose


----------



## zanna (11 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :inlove:


:bacissimo:


----------



## zanna (11 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ha alcune doti nascoste.. a volte le mostra con una faccina molto carina. ( non domandarmi quale faccina perchè mai ti dirò che è quella del culo..! )



:donkey:


----------



## Simy (11 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ora si spiegano tante cose


 quali cose


----------



## zanna (11 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ora si spiegano tante cose


:linguaccia:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> anch'io la vedo così. :up:
> 
> inoltre quel vecchietto amoroso dududù dadadà di H7 pare uno che si fa i cazziceddi suoi.
> 
> ...


Vecchietto de che ???:singleeye: Ma non è vecchio ...  Comunque anche io l' ho interpretata come una semplice richiesta di conoscersi di più in un forum dedicato


----------



## Hellseven (11 Novembre 2013)

Grazie a tutti, in effetti se ho scritto 'sta cosa è solo per questione di tempo: sono indaffarato e pure tendenzialmente pigro, quindi mi rompo di mettermi a spulciare post, thread ecc ecc
Quindi no, non volevo farmi i fatti altrui, al contrario volevo solo conoscere se non la storia diciamo l'impostazione di fondo dei nuovi utenti ormai frequentatori abituali, che trovo interessante leggere.
Tutto qui, se ho sbagliato, chiedo venia.
E un grazie particolare a Sacred heart che non ha avuto reticenze, a conferma del suo entusiasmo giovanile e della sua onestà intellettuale.
Comunque la mia storia è di una semplicità estrema:
Traditore una volta sola per circa un anno, con effetti pessimi per lo spirito, l'autostima ed il menage familiare, che non tradisce più per codardia e/o incapacità e/o scelta e/o natura, fate voi tanto non lo so, e che vive un matrimonio senza sprazzi di passione ma tutto sommato discretamente funzionale rispetto ad una entusiasmante genitorialità.
In pratica vivo per i figli, non volgio far soffrire di nuovo mia moglie,  faccio poco sesso e sogno amore e passione che non posso permettermi il lusso, allo stato, di perseguire.
Ciao:up:


----------



## Caciottina (11 Novembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti, in effetti se ho scritto 'sta cosa è solo per questione di tempo: sono indaffarato e pure tendenzialmente pigro, quindi mi rompo di mettermi a spulciare post, thread ecc ecc
> Quindi no, non volevo farmi i fatti altrui, al contrario volevo solo conoscere se non la storia diciamo l'impostazione di fondo dei nuovi utenti ormai frequentatori abituali, che trovo interessante leggere.
> Tutto qui, se ho sbagliato, chiedo venia.
> E un grazie particolare a Sacred heart che non ha avuto reticenze, a conferma del suo entusiasmo giovanile e della sua onestà intellettuale.
> ...


io mi ero resa disponibile....
non conoswcevo la tua storia come non penso di cnonscerla ora con poche righe,,,,
pero mi verrebbe di farti un sacco di coccole...  coccole buone dico....


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Novembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti, in effetti se ho scritto 'sta cosa è solo per questione di tempo: sono indaffarato e pure tendenzialmente pigro, quindi mi rompo di mettermi a spulciare post, thread ecc ecc
> Quindi no, non volevo farmi i fatti altrui, al contrario volevo solo conoscere se non la storia diciamo l'impostazione di fondo dei nuovi utenti ormai frequentatori abituali, che trovo interessante leggere.
> Tutto qui, se ho sbagliato, chiedo venia.
> E un grazie particolare a Sacred heart che non ha avuto reticenze, a conferma del suo entusiasmo giovanile e della sua onestà intellettuale.
> ...


Sei un babà


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti, in effetti se ho scritto 'sta cosa è solo per questione di tempo: sono indaffarato e pure tendenzialmente pigro, quindi mi rompo di mettermi a spulciare post, thread ecc ecc
> Quindi no, non volevo farmi i fatti altrui, al contrario volevo solo conoscere se non la storia diciamo l'impostazione di fondo dei nuovi utenti ormai frequentatori abituali, che trovo interessante leggere.
> Tutto qui, se ho sbagliato, chiedo venia.
> E un grazie particolare a Sacred heart che non ha avuto reticenze, a conferma del suo entusiasmo giovanile e della sua onestà intellettuale.
> ...


H7 sei un tesoro!
Ma sei vero?

:abbraccio:


----------



## Hellseven (11 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io mi ero resa disponibile....
> non conoswcevo la tua storia come non penso di cnonscerla ora con poche righe,,,,
> pero mi verrebbe di farti un sacco di coccole...  coccole buone dico....


Sei molto gentile ed apprezzo molto sia la tua disponibilità che la tue parole affettuose.
In effetti se vogliamo dirla tutta non sono nulla, né carne né pesce, uno che vive nel limbo, un rinunciatario/codardo per chi pensa che nella vita bisogna fare delle scelte nette  e un buono/altruista fastidiosamente zuccheroso per chi pensa che non perseguire la propria natura anche quando arreca danni ad altri sia un limite imperdonabile.
Qualunque cosa io sia so soltanto di non poter essere altro ergo per me va bene cosi. :up:


----------



## Caciottina (11 Novembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sei molto gentile ed apprezzo molto sia la tua disponibilità che la tue parole affettuose.
> In effetti se vogliamo dirla tutta non sono nulla, né carne né pesce, uno che vive nel limbo, un rinunciatario/codardo per chi pensa che nella vita bisogna fare delle scelte nette e un buono/altruista fastidiosamente zuccheroso per chi pensa che non perseguire la propria natura anche quando arreca danni ad altri sia un limite imperdonabile.
> Qualunque cosa io sia so soltanto di non poter essere altro ergo per me va bene cosi. :up:


di cosa hai paura?


----------



## Hellseven (11 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> di cosa hai paura?


del cambiamento ma soprattutto dei sensi di colpa, credo.
Sono stato impostato educativamente su due erronee ma ormai congenite linee guida esistenziali: la vita è sacrificio, la felicità non esiste.


----------



## Principessa (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma per cosa ti spiace me lo spieghi?
> Riesci a farmi incazzare quando sembra che descirvi questo posto come un luogo di stronzi


Lo penso anche io che sia un luogo poco ospitale.

Ne è la prova il fatto che si iscrivano davvero tante persone ma in pochi scrivono. E se lo fanno, scappano subito.

Eppure dev'essere un sito molto visitato visto che se digiti tradimento su google compare tra le prime pagine.

Sinceramente preferirei ci fosse meno cazzeggio stupido o peggio, denigratorio, e più utenti attivi...

E' triste leggere storie carine e poi vedere che i protagonisti non scrivono più.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io che sia un luogo poco ospitale.
> 
> Ne è la prova il fatto che si iscrivano davvero tante persone ma in pochi scrivono. E se lo fanno, scappano subito.
> 
> ...


Io ho da subito avuto invece l'idea che fosse un luogo dove potersi aprire.
Ovvio che devi essere pronta a ricevere commenti che non condividi
Non è il posto per chi vuole sentirsi dire solo ciò che piace e forse a me piace proprio per questo:smile:
Il cazzeggio credo che renda tutto molto più leggero e che non faccia male.


----------



## Principessa (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho da subito avuto invece l'idea che fosse un luogo dove potersi aprire.
> Ovvio che devi essere pronta a ricevere commenti che non condividi
> Non è il posto per chi vuole sentirsi dire solo ciò che piace e forse a me piace proprio per questo:smile:
> Il cazzeggio credo che renda tutto molto più leggero e che non faccia male.


Non sono i commenti negativi, secondo me, che allontanano. E' la dinamica del gruppetto, di cui spesso si parla, e l'eccessiva volgarità.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non sono i commenti negativi, secondo me, che allontanano.* E' la dinamica del gruppetto*, di cui spesso si parla, e l'eccessiva volgarità.



:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> del cambiamento ma soprattutto dei sensi di colpa, credo.
> Sono stato impostato educativamente su due erronee ma ormai congenite linee guida esistenziali: la vita è sacrificio, la felicità non esiste.


La vita è sacrificio, ma è anche felicità... a mio modesto avviso, forse bisogna solo accettarsi, guardare in faccia i propri limiti, ma anche la propria bellezza, perché ognuno ha la sua bellezza...


----------



## Principessa (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


Sarà, intanto per il mio post precedente dove lamento del cazzeggio denigratorio, ho avuto due verdi....


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sarà, intanto per il mio post precedente dove lamento del cazzeggio denigratorio, ho avuto due verdi....


Se è per questo, io ho ricevuto un rosso qui:

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...a-un-avventura-consigli?p=1214921#post1214921

Che dovrei pensare?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io mi ero resa disponibile....
> non conoswcevo la tua storia come non penso di cnonscerla ora con poche righe,,,,
> pero mi verrebbe di farti un sacco di coccole...  coccole buone dico....





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei un babà





lolapal ha detto:


> H7 sei un tesoro!
> Ma sei vero?
> 
> :abbraccio:


Ma cos'ha scritto di così coccoloso e puccettone che non tromba e sta arraciato come un cane a ferragosto?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sarà, intanto per il mio post precedente dove lamento del cazzeggio denigratorio, ho avuto due verdi....


E te ne arriveranno altri....ne sono certa


----------



## Scaredheart (11 Novembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti, in effetti se ho scritto 'sta cosa è solo per questione di tempo: sono indaffarato e pure tendenzialmente pigro, quindi mi rompo di mettermi a spulciare post, thread ecc ecc
> Quindi no, non volevo farmi i fatti altrui, al contrario volevo solo conoscere se non la storia diciamo l'impostazione di fondo dei nuovi utenti ormai frequentatori abituali, che trovo interessante leggere.
> Tutto qui, se ho sbagliato, chiedo venia.
> *E un grazie particolare a Sacred heart che non ha avuto reticenze, a conferma del suo entusiasmo giovanile e della sua onestà intellettuale.*
> ...


Sempre troppo gentile, figurati è stato un piacere per me, chi si pone con cordialità come te non può che essere il benvenuto per conversazioni! Spesso esporsi porta un percorso di crescita, e sei uno tra le tante persone che stimo qui dentro!  :amici:


----------



## Scaredheart (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho da subito avuto invece l'idea che fosse un luogo dove potersi aprire.
> Ovvio che devi essere pronta a ricevere commenti che non condividi
> Non è il posto per chi vuole sentirsi dire solo ciò che piace e forse a me piace proprio per questo:smile:
> Il cazzeggio credo che renda tutto molto più leggero e che non faccia male.


da madre in figlia:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:, ma anche io qui ci sto bene... già la vita è dura, se devo andare in un posto virtuale in cui ci sto male... beh ho la fortuna che con un clic posso chiudere tutto, ma io qui mi trovo davvero bene!


----------



## Hellseven (11 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cos'ha scritto di così coccoloso e puccettone che non tromba e sta arraciato come un cane a ferragosto?


ma quando mai .....


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Novembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ma quando mai .....
> 
> 
> View attachment 7789


Ahahaahaahahahahahah!


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cos'ha scritto di così coccoloso e puccettone che non tromba e sta arraciato come un cane a ferragosto?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Non è quello che ha scritto ma ciò che NON ha scritto


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> da madre in figlia:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:, ma anche io qui ci sto bene... già la vita è dura, se devo andare in un posto virtuale in cui ci sto male... beh ho la fortuna che con un clic posso chiudere tutto, ma io qui mi trovo davvero bene!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E magari piangere per un post...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (11 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Se è per questo, io ho ricevuto un rosso qui:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...a-un-avventura-consigli?p=1214921#post1214921
> 
> Che dovrei pensare?


Io ne ho beccati un paio di rossi nel post di scared...scontatissimi......
Menomale che non eravamo qui per dire quello che uno vuole sentirsi dire....bah...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Io ne ho beccati un paio di rossi nel post di scared...scontatissimi......
> Menomale che non eravamo qui per dire quello che uno vuole sentirsi dire....bah...


Allora abbiamo...vediamo...

Quello che si crede il padrone del vapore nel senso che lui pensa di essere quello che fa andare avanti la barca, e invece è un miracolo se ogni giorno non affonda.

E ci vergognamo a volte per lui.

Quell'altro disadattato fin da bambino nei vicoli abbandonato a sè stesso che si è dovuto aggrappare alla vita.

Quella che sembra moderna e aperta a tutto e invece è più chiusa di una chiesa durante i giorni feriali.

Quella che è amante ma pensa di essere la fidanzata.

Quello che ogni volta che tenta di dire qualcosa di profondo e intelligente suscita un vespaio.

Quell'altra che pensa di essere il massimo della cultura sociale e invece è più sfigata di tutti noi.

Quell'altra che è una santa donna ma sotto sotto è namarpiona da spaventare Lothar.

Quella dagli abbracci facili e dai quote, che minchia gli tagliassero le braccia con il motosega di lunaiena a quell'emoticon....

Quello che crede di essere il sex simbol del forum e dagli avatar si evince che è un panzone peloso.

Quello che è un pallone  ha la verità in mano e gli scoppia sempre in man.

Quello che solo a leggere il nick emana un odore.

Quella che vuole a tutti i costi un uomo e poi non sa cercarsene uno decente.

E poi ci girano le balle se una non scrive più
e osa definirsi un diversamente in tutto......

E ci si scandalizza per un piccolo ruttino dopo aver parlato di pezzi dimerda tutto il dì.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E poi ci si scandalizza per un avatar a forma di pene...
COme se a 40 asnni uno non avesse mai visto un pene...

Insomma Vergognoso...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Andiamo tutti sul nuovo sito di toy che così ci facciamo un bell'incontro.


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> E magari piangere per un post...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ah perché tu non piangi?? :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Io ne ho beccati un paio di rossi nel post di scared...scontatissimi......
> Menomale che non eravamo qui per dire quello che uno vuole sentirsi dire....bah...


se credi che sono stata io pensi male,io non do mai rossi, mi limito ai verdi,anche perché sono da cel e sto touch a far disapprovo è un casino :rotfl: qualcun altro l'avrà fatto...poi sappi che di giudizi se ne possono dar uno ogni tot di tempo,quindi per logica è impossibile che un utente ti riempia di rossi  poi io se apro un 3d è per sentire diverse campane,ma se la strada è lontana dalla realtà io riporto all'ordine,ma come ho detto al conte....e mica si piange... Ho realtà più gravi per dire che questo è un posto di merda...


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora abbiamo...vediamo...
> 
> Quello che si crede il padrone del vapore nel senso che lui pensa di essere quello che fa andare avanti la barca, e invece è un miracolo se ogni giorno non affonda.
> 
> ...


perché non metti il Nick vicino alla descrizione??


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Novembre 2013)

Cmq non mi sta sembrando rispettoso nei confronti di h7 nn attenersi minimamente al suo 3d... È una persona gentile e rispettosa... Sarebbe carino continuare col suo argomento,io già ho avuto modo in mp  prego ladies and gentlemen


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ah perché tu non piangi?? :rotfl:


Si quando leggo l'estratto conto della banca...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> perché non metti il Nick vicino alla descrizione??


Eh no...
Sono subdolo ed infido...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Cmq non mi sta sembrando rispettoso nei confronti di h7 nn attenersi minimamente al suo 3d... È una persona gentile e rispettosa... Sarebbe carino continuare col suo argomento,io già ho avuto modo in mp  prego ladies and gentlemen


Ma siamo su questo forum...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> se credi che sono stata io pensi male,io non do mai rossi, mi limito ai verdi,anche perché sono da cel e sto touch a far disapprovo è un casino :rotfl: qualcun altro l'avrà fatto...poi sappi che di giudizi se ne possono dar uno ogni tot di tempo,quindi per logica è impossibile che un utente ti riempia di rossi  poi io se apro un 3d è per sentire diverse campane,ma se la strada è lontana dalla realtà io riporto all'ordine,ma come ho detto al conte....e mica si piange... Ho realtà più gravi per dire che questo è un posto di merda...


Nn ho detto che me li hai dati tu .....perche ti senti tirata in causa?
Ne  ci piango. ..fossero I primi.....
Hai fatto tutto da sola....


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

*Hellseven*

In parte mi conosci, e sai bene "sempre in parte," che in tilt ci vado spesso, ma con te farei un'eccezione, non andrei in tilt, ma ti prenderei proprio a sberle. 

Nella mia soggettività qualifico le persone attraverso un giudizio che avviene naturale, ( non drizziamo le orecchie quando scrivo giudizio, perchè in questo caso si parla di "credere di conoscere attraverso la scrittura, quindi conoscenza e opinioni dell'altro/a. Ma qua.. eh già bisogna stare attento a quello che si scrive e puntualizzare bene, soprattutto se ti chiami Ultimo) non accetto da Hl esternazioni come le ultime che hai scritto, sei troppo intelligente, sei troppo colto, sei troppo una brava persona che non sfrutta queste caratteristiche per avere un vantaggio positivo. Positivo sai perchè? perchè stiamo parlando della vita, e la vita è bella, la vita è bellissima.e ...! e non puoi tu Hl diventare un poeta del settecento e deprimerti insultandoti, si perchè tu ti insulti, insulti la tua intelligenza insulti la tua cultura, insulti la vita stessa, e sembra quasi che ti ci crogioli in tutto ciò. Tu Hl sai bene che oltre quello che ti tormenta e che puoi affrontare c'è tutto un mondo che non è fatto di sesso, non è fatto di passione, non è fatto di romanticismo o illuminismo.... è fatto di persone come te come me che se vogliono possono trovare quelle soluzioni alternative oppure no a quello che si cercava e che non si ha. Questo richiede spesso uno sforzo enorme e per quello che è un mio giudizio su di te, tu non puoi permetterti di distruggerti e di non vivere positivamente, perchè tu oltre a ricevere sai dare tantissimo, svegliati Hl, svegliati dal limbo, quel limbo lo hai vissuto per troppo tempo. 
Le persone belle come hl che non combattono ma agiscono negativamente sono quelle che più di tutte mi disturbano e danno fastidio, sono l'esatto contrario della persona intelligente e colta che ammiro e che mi sfatano un mito a cui credo con tutte le mie forze. Crollandomi ciò mi crolla un mondo addosso.


----------



## Hellseven (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In parte mi conosci, e sai bene "sempre in parte," che in tilt ci vado spesso, ma con te farei un'eccezione, non andrei in tilt, ma ti prenderei proprio a sberle.
> 
> Nella mia soggettività qualifico le persone attraverso un giudizio che avviene naturale, ( non drizziamo le orecchie quando scrivo giudizio, perchè in questo caso si parla di "credere di conoscere attraverso la scrittura, quindi conoscenza e opinioni dell'altro/a. Ma qua.. eh già bisogna stare attento a quello che si scrive e puntualizzare bene, soprattutto se ti chiami Ultimo) non accetto da Hl esternazioni come le ultime che hai scritto, sei troppo intelligente, sei troppo colto, sei troppo una brava persona che non sfrutta queste caratteristiche per avere un vantaggio positivo. Positivo sai perchè? perchè stiamo parlando della vita, e la vita è bella, la vita è bellissima.e ...! e non puoi tu Hl diventare un poeta del settecento e deprimerti insultandoti, si perchè tu ti insulti, insulti la tua intelligenza insulti la tua cultura, insulti la vita stessa, e sembra quasi che ti ci crogioli in tutto ciò. Tu Hl sai bene che oltre quello che ti tormenta e che puoi affrontare c'è tutto un mondo che non è fatto di sesso, non è fatto di passione, non è fatto di romanticismo o illuminismo.... è fatto di persone come te come me che se vogliono possono trovare quelle soluzioni alternative oppure no a quello che si cercava e che non si ha. Questo richiede spesso uno sforzo enorme e per quello che è un mio giudizio su di te, tu non puoi permetterti di distruggerti e di non vivere positivamente, perchè tu oltre a ricevere sai dare tantissimo, svegliati Hl, svegliati dal limbo, quel limbo lo hai vissuto per troppo tempo.
> Le persone belle come hl che non combattono ma agiscono negativamente sono quelle che più di tutte mi disturbano e danno fastidio, sono l'esatto contrario della persona intelligente e colta che ammiro e che mi sfatano un mito a cui credo con tutte le mie forze. Crollandomi ciò mi crolla un mondo addosso.


Mi hai commosso.
Non sono aduso a simili accorate attestazioni di stima e amicizia.
Grazie di cuore Claudio


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Nn ho detto che me li hai dati tu .....perche ti senti tirata in causa?
> Ne  ci piango. ..fossero I primi.....
> Hai fatto tutto da sola....


Ragazze,,,ragazze,,,vogliamoci bene...
Ragazze....

( jack nicholson in: le streghe di eastwook)


----------



## Lui (12 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non è quello che ha scritto ma ciò che NON ha scritto


questa NON si può proprio leggere. 

ma se Non è scritto come fai a sapere cos'è!


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ragazze,,,ragazze,,,vogliamoci bene...
> Ragazze....
> 
> ( jack nicholson in: le streghe di eastwook)


ahahahsahah l ho ri-visto ieri sera ahahahahaha
conte....io non mi faccio fregare......
e siccome ormai c'e' chi l ha presa sotto l ala protettiva, o meglio, lei ha fatto di tutto perche cio accadesse, io me ne chiamo fuori alla grande.....
non mi interessa minimamente...
forse ieri io sono stata l unica a non dare un giudizio perche non mi tornano troppe cose.....
e mi becco i rossi di cui anche non me ne frega nulla, ma erano scontatissimi e talmente ovvi che davvero aseptto che mi dicano perche me li hanno dati....ma a rossi so boni tutti......a parole...mmmm

fatevi broccolare voi...
io l ho capito il giochetto...:rotfl:
conte...tu sei a parte.....lo so che tu non ti fai fregare


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora abbiamo...vediamo...
> 
> Quello che si crede il padrone del vapore nel senso che lui pensa di essere quello che fa andare avanti la barca, e invece è un miracolo se ogni giorno non affonda.
> 
> ...



Sei sempre molto acuto e divertente... 
Ma secondo me spesso non conosci il senso della misura ... e sei categorico in maniera quasi patologica, la maggior parte delle volte soltanto per il gusto di provocare.... Questo non è divertente. 
Detto ciò, io non credo che siano le definizioni allegre che hai postato su alcuni utenti a far scappare i nuovi venuti ma: 
L'arroganza, la frequente maleducazione e la cattiveria gratuita con la quale vengono dette alcune opionioni, dettate molto spesso dal dente avvelenato dalla propria esperienza piuttosto che da una vera analisi dei fatti.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Sei sempre molto acuto e divertente...
> Ma secondo me spesso non conosci il senso della misura ... e sei categorico in maniera quasi patologica, la maggior parte delle volte soltanto per il gusto di provocare.... Questo non è divertente.
> Detto ciò, io non credo che siano le definizioni allegre che hai postato su alcuni utenti a far scappare i nuovi venuti ma:
> L'arroganza, la frequente maleducazione e la cattiveria gratuita con la quale vengono dette alcune opionioni, dettate molto spesso dal dente avvelenato dalla propria esperienza piuttosto che da una vera analisi dei fatti.


Quoto.
Meglio categoricoo
Che volta gabbana
Che banderuola a seconda del vento
Che qualunquista.

Ma tu dici cose dette e stradette.

Ma se nessuno fa mai autocritica....


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ahahahsahah l ho ri-visto ieri sera ahahahahaha
> conte....io non mi faccio fregare......
> e siccome ormai c'e' chi l ha presa sotto l ala protettiva, o meglio, lei ha fatto di tutto perche cio accadesse, io me ne chiamo fuori alla grande.....
> non mi interessa minimamente...
> ...


No aspetta..
E' che mi hanno già fregato
e ho imparato la lezion no?

Infatti dietro un monitor boni tutti...

Io invece sono l'unico di cui si può reperire tutto...
perfino il luogo di lavoro...

E nessuno viene da parte...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ahahahsahah l ho ri-visto ieri sera ahahahahaha
> conte....io non mi faccio fregare......
> e siccome ormai c'e' chi l ha presa sotto l ala protettiva, o meglio, lei ha fatto di tutto perche cio accadesse, io me ne chiamo fuori alla grande.....
> non mi interessa minimamente...
> ...



aspetta e spera
hanno voluto la moderazione anonima proprio per questo


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> aspetta e spera
> hanno voluto la moderazione anonima proprio per questo


mica voglio obbligarli a dirmelo ma siccome non sono stata contestata nel post non capisco i rossi.....
io ne ho dato uno solo da quando sono qui e lo dissi anche se non ce ne era bisogno perche era evidente dai miei commenti...
siccome non abbiamo scritto in 10000 su quel post di scred, aspetto che almeno mi dicano il perche.....
che me li abbiano dati farfalla.....non mi interessa,,,,,su quel post poi.....


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Meglio categoricoo
> *Che volta gabbana
> Che banderuola a seconda del vento
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> mica voglio obbligarli a dirmelo ma siccome non sono stata contestata nel post non capisco i rossi.....
> io ne ho dato uno solo da quando sono qui e lo dissi anche se non ce ne era bisogno perche era evidente dai miei commenti...
> siccome non abbiamo scritto in 10000 su quel post di scred, aspetto che almeno mi dicano il perche.....
> che me li abbiano dati farfalla.....non mi interessa,,,,,su quel post poi.....


Lo so
Te lo dicevo proprio perchè anch'io a volte vorrei capire
Ma mi sono rassegnata anche al fatto che o vengono dati a caso o c'è chi li da per creare polemica:smile:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo so
> Te lo dicevo proprio perchè anch'io a volte vorrei capire
> Ma mi sono rassegnata anche al fatto che o vengono dati a caso o c'è chi li da per creare polemica:smile:


no secondo me non c''e chi li da a caso.....ma senza palle si..e pure per creare polemica si...
oddio io credo di aver preso advvero una caterva di rossi, mai rivendicati......e la maggior parte delle volte me li sono beccati giustamente (se la regola e' quella che si da il rosso se si e' in totale disaccordo o trovi il mio post oltraggioso)....
ma quelli di ieri mi suonavano piu come: ti difendiamo noi piccolina dalla brutta e cattiva miss acacia.....
lei dice di non essere stata, nessuno l ha incolpata di questo.....e ci sta..si sente chiamata in causa..ma la parte della santarellina: io rossi non ne do....solo verdi.....puoi anche iniziare a incamminarti in QUELLA direzione....

ma vai vai.....(non tu )


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no secondo *me non c''e chi li da a caso*.....ma senza palle si..e pure per creare polemica si...
> oddio io credo di aver preso advvero una caterva di rossi, mai rivendicati......e la maggior parte delle volte me li sono beccati giustamente (se la regola e' quella che si da il rosso se si e' in totale disaccordo o trovi il mio post oltraggioso)....
> ma quelli di ieri mi suonavano piu come: ti difendiamo noi piccolina dalla brutta e cattiva miss acacia.....
> lei dice di non essere stata, nessuno l ha incolpata di questo.....e ci sta..si sente chiamata in causa..ma la parte della santarellina: io rossi non ne do....solo verdi.....puoi anche iniziare a incamminarti in QUELLA direzione....
> ...


Per caricare la pistola lo fanno
Ovvio che se gli stai sulle palle usano il verde invece che il rosso ma nemmeno leggono quello che hai scritto


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per caricare la pistola lo fanno
> Ovvio che se gli stai sulle palle usano il verde invece che il rosso ma nemmeno leggono quello che hai scritto


ma io sono felicissima di ricevere i rossi e ripeto se so di meritarli me li prendo e bon...
ma cosi a gratisssssss nahhhh....
lo so che non si faranno mai avanti, ma non per paura...noooo....
perche non sanno cosa cazzarola dirmi..... 

ah santapacedidio


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Sei sempre molto acuto e divertente...
> Ma secondo me spesso non conosci il senso della misura ... e sei categorico in maniera quasi patologica, la maggior parte delle volte soltanto per il gusto di provocare.... Questo non è divertente.
> Detto ciò, io non credo che siano le definizioni allegre che hai postato su alcuni utenti a far scappare i nuovi venuti ma:
> *L'arroganza, la frequente maleducazione e la cattiveria gratuita con la quale vengono dette alcune opionioni, dettate molto spesso dal dente avvelenato dalla propria esperienza piuttosto che da una vera analisi dei fatti.*


*
*
Azzo..! pensavo di essere l'unico a pensare quello che tu hai scritto. menomale va.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma tra l'essere volta gabbana o banderuola e valutare le situazioni da diversi punti di vista ci passa un oceano in mezzo.
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma io sono felicissima di ricevere i rossi e ripeto se so di meritarli me li prendo e bon...
> ma cosi a gratisssssss nahhhh....
> lo so che non si faranno mai avanti, ma non per paura...noooo....
> perche non sanno cosa cazzarola dirmi.....
> ...



Un volta mi facevo anche io sta domanda, poi ho capito che dato un rosso oppure un verde bisogna aspettare per drne un altro, ecco forse il perchè di rossi che apparentemente non hanno senso, sono in pratica riferiti ad altri treddì oppure post. Aò almeno credo eh.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Un volta mi facevo anche io sta domanda, poi ho capito che dato un rosso oppure un verde bisogna aspettare per drne un altro, ecco forse il perchè di rossi che apparentemente non hanno senso, sono in pratica riferiti ad altri treddì oppure post. Aò almeno credo eh.


e' vero hai ragione ma non credo si questo il caso.....sta storia comincia a scocciarmi parecchio.....i vittimismi.....e la gente che si mette in mezzo quando non c entra una emerita minchia...e darmi i rossi cosi alla cazzo di cane puo starci ma lo voglio giustificato o quantomeno spiegato il cazzo di rosso o piu rossi
io aspetto......vediamo le motivazioni....sono anche disposta a dire: ehy ma....sai che hai ragione? che stronza che sono....dammene una ltro di rosso ti prego...magari capisco....


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' vero hai ragione ma non credo si questo il caso.....sta storia comincia a scocciarmi parecchio.....i vittimismi.....e la gente che si mette in mezzo quando non c entra una emerita minchia...e darmi i rossi cosi alla cazzo di cane puo starci ma lo voglio giustificato o quantomeno spiegato il cazzo di rosso o piu rossi
> io aspetto......vediamo le motivazioni....sono anche disposta a dire: ehy ma....sai che hai ragione? che stronza che sono....dammene una ltro di rosso ti prego...magari capisco....



Non tutti si chiamano Ultimo.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non tutti si chiamano Ultimo.


Cioe'?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Cioe'?


Cioè che non ho problemi a dire a chi ho dato rossi e verdi.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cioè che non ho problemi a dire a chi ho dato rossi e verdi.


ah ok...non capivo cosa volessi dire


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/B]
> Azzo..! pensavo di essere l'unico a pensare quello che tu hai scritto. menomale va.


Io ci sono passata.... e l'ho visto in diverse testimonianze.... 
Ci sono persone che non leggono nemmeno quello che viene scritto..
Lancia in spalla e giù a colpire....

E non è la questione di leggere cose crude o in disaccordo sul proprio punto di vista. 
E' la questione di leggere sparate a zero gratuite. 
Ovvio che non tutti gli utenti sono così, ma molti si. 
Io alle critiche sono aperta, e mi sembra di averlo dimostrato, ma non a quelle gratuite senza ragionamento a monte.


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Nn ho detto che me li hai dati tu .....perche ti senti tirata in causa?
> Ne  ci piango. ..fossero I primi.....
> Hai fatto tutto da sola....


ah ops, avevo letto Scared... ma di corsa avevo capito diversamente... :sonar:


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ahahahsahah l ho ri-visto ieri sera ahahahahaha
> conte....io non mi faccio fregare......
> *e siccome ormai c'e' chi l ha presa sotto l ala protettiva, o meglio, lei ha fatto di tutto perche cio accadesse,* io me ne chiamo fuori alla grande.....
> non mi interessa minimamente...
> ...


questa me la spieghi... :sonar::rotfl: come nella vita leggo cose di me che non sapevo.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mo sono sotto l'ala, ma de chi? ci sono polli e galline qui?


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no secondo me non c''e chi li da a caso.....ma senza palle si..e pure per creare polemica si...
> oddio io credo di aver preso advvero una caterva di rossi, mai rivendicati......e la maggior parte delle volte me li sono beccati giustamente (se la regola e' quella che si da il rosso se si e' in totale disaccordo o trovi il mio post oltraggioso)....
> *ma quelli di ieri mi suonavano piu come: ti difendiamo noi piccolina dalla brutta e cattiva miss acacia.....*
> lei dice di non essere stata, nessuno l ha incolpata di questo.....e ci sta..si sente chiamata in causa..*ma la parte della santarellina: io rossi non ne do....solo verdi.....puoi anche iniziare a incamminarti in QUELLA direzione....
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: come vola la fantasia! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

guarda puoi pensarla come vuoi, ma almeno dillo a me la prossima volta, non commentare post a casaccio, non me ne fregherà nulla lo stesso... perchè ripeto sono su un forum per svago e non per rompermi o rompere le scatole agli altri!!


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: come vola la fantasia! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> guarda puoi pensarla come vuoi, ma almeno dillo a me la prossima volta, non commentare post a casaccio, non me ne fregherà nulla lo stesso... perchè ripeto sono su un forum per svago e non per rompermi o rompere le scatole agli altri!!




ahahahahaha stai calmina bimba...nessuno dice che rompi i coglioni...ma che hai la coda di pagliaa che ti senti sempre tirata in causa???
non e' un post a casaccio...leggi bene.,...ci sono i collegamenti.....
io le cose le dico a te quando tu mi vieni a speigare il tuo rosso.....
la ltro lo scopriro di chi e'......

bon


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ahahahahaha stai calmina bimba...nessuno dice che rompi i coglioni...ma che hai la coda di pagliaa che ti senti sempre tirata in causa???
> non e' un post a casaccio...leggi bene.,...ci sono i collegamenti.....
> *io le cose le dico a te quando tu mi vieni a speigare il tuo rosso....*.
> la ltro lo scopriro di chi e'......
> ...


 ma se io non ti ho dato rosso.... ma che non capisci più l'italiano??? io le dico se sono interpellata, ma io quel rosso non te l'ho dato... e si che sono calma... cmq pensala come vuoi.... io coda di paglia? mah pensala come vuoi miss, qui mi sa che vuoi creare discussioni, a me le discussioni non piacciono! e tirare giudizi a casaccio non fa per me... pensi questo fa pure... ora mi devo metter a discolparmi su un forum per un rosso non dato??? mi si da a me della bimba per i miei 22 anni poi.... mahhhhhhhhhhhhh   :unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma se io non ti ho dato rosso.... ma che non capisci più l'italiano??? io le dico se sono interpellata, ma io quel rosso non te l'ho dato... e si che sono calma... cmq pensala come vuoi.... io coda di paglia? mah pensala come vuoi miss, qui mi sa che vuoi creare discussioni, a me le discussioni non piacciono! e tirare giudizi a casaccio non fa per me... pensi questo fa pure... ora mi devo metter a discolparmi su un forum per un rosso non dato??? mi si da a me della bimba per i miei 22 anni poi.... mahhhhhhhhhhhhh   :unhappy:



Dai su...
[video=youtube;PD_QMk1A_Fg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PD_QMk1A_Fg[/video]


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma se io non ti ho dato rosso.... ma che non capisci più l'italiano??? io le dico se sono interpellata, ma io quel rosso non te l'ho dato... e si che sono calma... cmq pensala come vuoi.... io coda di paglia? mah pensala come vuoi miss, qui mi sa che vuoi creare discussioni, a me le discussioni non piacciono! e tirare giudizi a casaccio non fa per me... pensi questo fa pure... ora mi devo metter a discolparmi su un forum per un rosso non dato??? mi si da a me della bimba per i miei 22 anni poi.... mahhhhhhhhhhhhh :unhappy:


allora...mettiamo in chiaro subito una cosa: con me il gioco della vittima non attacca.
poi. pensa al tuo di italiano che io penso al mio e al mio inglese....non accetto lezioni da te, di nessun tipo ne sessuale, come ti sei permessa qualche giorno fa, ne linguistico.
inoltre io non sono qui per creare discussioni. sto discutendo con te, con nessun altro....quindi se non puoi e non vuoi reggere il confronto, va bene cosi....basta dirlo e la chiudiamo qui...oh, mica ci dobbiamo sposare...
poi.....nessuno salta fuori per i rossi dati....uno (adesso) penso che me l abbia dato tu....e non me ne frega nulla se non mi vuoi dire perche, nessuno ti chiede di giustificarti, sei tu che sembri sentirti in dovere di difenderti....
io penso sia tu, anche perche sei l unica che mi ha criticata, poi vero o non vero....pensi mi interessi?
se non sei stata tu e i colpevoli salatno fuori allora avrai in mp in pubblica dove ti pare a te le mie scuse...


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> allora...mettiamo in chiaro subito una cosa: con me il gioco della vittima non attacca.
> poi. pensa al tuo di italiano che io penso al mio e al mio inglese....non accetto lezioni da te, di nessun tipo ne sessuale, come ti sei permessa qualche giorno fa, ne linguistico.
> inoltre io non sono qui per creare discussioni. sto discutendo con te, con nessun altro....quindi se non puoi e non vuoi reggere il confronto, va bene cosi....basta dirlo e la chiudiamo qui...oh, mica ci dobbiamo sposare...
> poi.....nessuno salta fuori per i rossi dati....uno (adesso) penso che me l abbia dato tu....e non me ne frega nulla se non mi vuoi dire perche, nessuno ti chiede di giustificarti, sei tu che sembri sentirti in dovere di difenderti....
> ...


ma non ti pare di esagerare ?
forse non hai capito che nessuno è colpevole o innocente di usare il sistema ...


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma non ti pare di esagerare ?
> forse non hai capito che nessuno è colpevole o innocente di usare il sistema ...


esagerare in che cose luna scusaa eh? mo ho usato colpevole cosi.....non penso sia una colpa.....
e sai quanti rossi mi sono presa da qaundo sono qui? ho mai detto nulla? no...
questi che ho preso al post di scared non me li spiego ma proprio per nulla e vorrei saolo sapere il perche....
mica sono obbligati a dirmelo, ma io sono libera di chiederlo....


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Nelle ultime settimane ci sono poco ma ho comunque notato che ci sono alcune new entries, soprattuto femminili, che sono già diventate delle aficionados del Forum.
> I loro interventi mi sembrano non banali, ben scritti e muniti di ciò che io reputo essere il sale della vita ossia il senso dell'humour.
> Sarei onorato se ciascuno/a di loro mi indicasse dove leggere qualcosa sulla propria storia o magari si presentassero, nei limiti in cui la privacy e la riservatezza lo consentono: per grandi linee, diciamo.
> Ringrazio anticipatamente coloro che vorranno usarmi questa gentilezza.:smile:
> Salve:up:


Visto mio caro?
I nuovi utenti stanno crescendo
e stanno inziando a litigare tra di loro.


Kindergaarten....
Comunque come intortatore sei forte....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto mio caro?
> I nuovi utenti stanno crescendo
> e stanno inziando a litigare tra di loro.
> 
> ...


addirittura l asilo con te ?:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2013)

aaaaahhhhhh quanto è bello tornare a casa ogni tanto!


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> aaaaahhhhhh quanto è bello tornare a casa ogni tanto!


ed e' bello rileggerti


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> esagerare in che cose luna scusaa eh? mo ho usato colpevole cosi.....non penso sia una colpa.....
> e sai quanti rossi mi sono presa da qaundo sono qui? ho mai detto nulla? no...
> questi che ho preso al post di scared non me li spiego ma proprio per nulla e vorrei saolo sapere il perche....
> mica sono obbligati a dirmelo, ma io sono libera di chiederlo....


certo sei libera di fare ciò che vuoi...
Ma lo scrivere che se salta fuori avrà le scuse pubbliche ,
ne deduco che se non saltano fuori per te senza possibilità di 
ribattere la "colpevole " è lei...
quindi è la frase che mi sembra un tantino esagerata ...


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> certo sei libera di fare ciò che vuoi...
> Ma lo scrivere che se salta fuori avrà le scuse pubbliche ,
> ne deduco che se non saltano fuori per te senza possibilità di
> ribattere la "colpevole " è lei...
> quindi è la frase che mi sembra un tantino esagerata ...


ahhhh in quel senso dicevi tu...
e' la mia opinione luna....
e tale resta..nel senso che si ferma ad essere un opinione ne piu ne meno...e per me la cosa si riduce a quel post....
ho sempre letto scared e non ci sono mai stati disguidi mi sembra....
non e' che se domani commento una ltro post di scared e mi becco un rosso automaticamente penso che e' stata lei.....

non fate altro (non tu in particolare) che criticare sta cosa dei rossi e verdi.....
allora non dateli....o quantomeno visto che ai verdi si scrive: verde mio di qua verde mio di la, perche solo ultimo 
lo dichiara il rosso?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> aaaaahhhhhh quanto è bello tornare a casa ogni tanto!



Aiutooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ahhhh in quel senso dicevi tu...
> e' la mia opinione luna....
> e tale resta..nel senso che si ferma ad essere un opinione ne piu ne meno...e per me la cosa si riduce a quel post....
> ho sempre letto scared e non ci sono mai stati disguidi mi sembra....
> ...



non solo lui


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ahhhh in quel senso dicevi tu...
> e' la mia opinione luna....
> e tale resta..nel senso che si ferma ad essere un opinione ne piu ne meno...e per me la cosa si riduce a quel post....
> ho sempre letto scared e non ci sono mai stati disguidi mi sembra....
> ...


Facciamo così se ti do un verde...
Ti metti buona?
Sai quanto se la ride quello che ti ha dato il rosso vedendoti friggere così?

Pensa ai verdi
Quelli ti guidino nei marosi agitati di questo forum...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ahhhh in quel senso dicevi tu...
> e' la mia opinione luna....
> e tale resta..nel senso che si ferma ad essere un opinione ne piu ne meno...e per me la cosa si riduce a quel post....
> ho sempre letto scared e non ci sono mai stati disguidi mi sembra....
> ...



Rosso mio.


( non è vero ma chi se ne frega )


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non solo lui


vabbe io ho letto solo lui dichiararlo, ma mi fido se dici che non e' il solo....
anche io dichiarai il mio... l unico dato...

vabbe cmq....chiudiamo sta cosa perche come al solito gia so come e dove va a finire.....


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> vabbe io ho letto solo lui dichiararlo, ma mi fido se dici che non e' il solo....
> anche io dichiarai il mio... l unico dato...
> 
> vabbe cmq....chiudiamo sta cosa perche come al solito gia so come e dove va a finire.....


Ecco brava
Per questo ti dicevo che era inutile
Perchè poi passi per quella che rompe per il rosso quando il tuo discorso era un altro


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Facciamo così se ti do un verde...
> Ti metti buona?
> Sai quanto se la ride quello che ti ha dato il rosso vedendoti friggere così?
> 
> ...


ma conte....quelli possono pure ripassarsi in padella per quanto mi riguarda....
io ho solo chiesto il perche....bon....
non voglio verdi....


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Rosso mio.
> 
> 
> ( non è vero ma chi se ne frega )


Come osi? Eh?
Miss è amica mia...
Ed è la ragazza di toy girl....

Io ti avviso occhiverdi...
Conosci questa?

Ravvediti...e pentiti finchè sei in tempo...
[video=youtube;1usq7Bd9kvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1usq7Bd9kvk[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ahhhh in quel senso dicevi tu...
> e' la mia opinione luna....
> e tale resta..nel senso che si ferma ad essere un opinione ne piu ne meno...e per me la cosa si riduce a quel post....
> ho sempre letto scared e non ci sono mai stati disguidi mi sembra....
> ...


ora lasciando da parte i rossi a cazzo e anche i verdi a cazzo perché ci sono...
è molto importante usare il sistema ...
E pio lascia perdere ...
con questo non dico che non mi girano quando prendo rossi 
su magari un emoticon...


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Rosso mio.
> 
> 
> ( non è vero ma chi se ne frega )


Mi riservo di dartene uno io.


----------



## free (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi riservo di dartene uno io.



???
ma la volte finire con 'sti benedetti rossi??:singleeye:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come osi? Eh?
> Miss è amica mia...
> Ed è la ragazza di toy girl....
> 
> ...






Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi riservo di dartene uno io.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

leggete bene cosa c'è scritto.... 

Cioè capisco Ultimo. Ma conteeeeeee..... delusione!! :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ???
> ma la volte finire con 'sti benedetti rossi??:singleeye:


Vuoi un verde?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> leggete bene cosa c'è scritto....
> 
> Cioè capisco Ultimo. Ma conteeeeeee..... delusione!! :mrgreen:


----------



## free (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vuoi un verde?



perchè, ne hai ancora??


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


>



ok l'hai visto


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> perchè, ne hai ancora??


speta che vardo....
Cioè sto cercando di spacciare dei piselli per smeraldi...
Ma nessuna ci casca...:singleeye:

Ah no speta il mio è quello delle 13:18....
Scusa il ritardo....:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ok l'hai visto


Ovvio....e tu l'hai visto il video del culo prensile?
Mia moglie che rideva come una pazza...


----------



## Hellseven (12 Novembre 2013)

*Rossi e Verdi*

Siamo esseri capaci nel contempo di grande generosità e meschine piccolezze, tutti noi, nessuno escluso.
Tutto sommato non mi meraviglierei più di tanto della (presunta) irrazionalità e/o della (pretesa) giustezza di giudizi altrui su di noi e nostri sugli altri.
Rispetto all'oscurità dei tempi che in cui viviamo, è già tanto che non ci siano stati sinora morti e feriti:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Siamo esseri capaci nel contempo di grande generosità e meschine piccolezze, tutti noi, nessuno escluso.
> Tutto sommato non mi meraviglierei più di tanto della (presunta) irrazionalità e/o della (pretesa) giustezza di giudizi altrui su di noi e nostri sugli altri.
> Rispetto all'oscurità dei tempi che in cui viviamo, è già tanto che non ci siano stati sinora morti e feriti:smile:


Cioè dici...
Per fortuna che siamo dietro ad un monitor?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> leggete bene cosa c'è scritto....
> 
> Cioè capisco Ultimo. Ma conteeeeeee..... delusione!! :mrgreen:


Che faccia tosta che hai, sei uno di quelli che i rossi non li dava.

Ma analizzando le ultime battute chi minchia sei tu che puoi dare un rosso a miss e dire a me che non sono manco una delusione in relazione al rosso che ti ho riservato?Cioè tu puoi e io no? Ma magari mi avessi domandato la motivazione del rosso che ti ho dato... ma credimi non m'interessa, era solo una maniera per insegnarti un po di educazione. 

Analizza analizza e ti renderai conto di quanto sei falso. Ma le cose si scoprono piano piano eh.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che faccia tosta che hai, sei uno di quelli che i rossi non li dava.
> 
> Ma analizzando le ultime battute chi minchia sei tu che puoi dare un rosso a miss e dire a me che non sono manco una delusione in relazione al rosso che ti ho riservato?Cioè tu puoi e io no? Ma magari mi avessi domandato la motivazione del rosso che ti ho dato... ma credimi non m'interessa, era solo una maniera per insegnarti un po di educazione.
> 
> Analizza analizza e ti renderai conto di quanto sei falso. Ma le cose si scoprono piano piano eh.


Cioè senti
analizzare
non è pigliare per il culo sai?


----------



## zanna (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che faccia tosta che hai, sei uno di quelli che i rossi non li dava.
> 
> Ma analizzando le ultime battute chi minchia sei tu che puoi dare un rosso a miss e dire a me che non sono manco una delusione in relazione al rosso che ti ho riservato?Cioè tu puoi e io no? Ma magari mi avessi domandato la motivazione del rosso che ti ho dato... ma credimi non m'interessa, era solo una maniera per insegnarti un po di educazione.
> 
> Analizza analizza e ti renderai conto di quanto sei falso. Ma le cose si scoprono piano piano eh.


Per dirla all'oscuro .... mi avete fatto sanguinare le @@ co 'sta storia dei rossi e dei verdi .... EBBASTA!!!
Cmq rosso disapprovo, verde approvo .... ma grigio vi è mai capitato??


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Per dirla all'oscuro .... mi avete fatto sanguinare le @@ co 'sta storia dei rossi e dei verdi .... EBBASTA!!!
> Cmq rosso disapprovo, verde approvo .... ma grigio vi è mai capitato??



Bravo grigio che vordì?? e come si da? io una volta me lo sono preso........


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Per dirla all'oscuro .... mi avete fatto sanguinare le @@ co 'sta storia dei rossi e dei verdi .... EBBASTA!!!
> Cmq rosso disapprovo, verde approvo .... ma grigio vi è mai capitato??


si una volta si...ma non me lo sono saputo spiegare


----------



## free (12 Novembre 2013)

il nuovo utente manda solo grigi, porello


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> il nuovo utente manda solo grigi, porello


porello si...
hai sentito di Paolini ...


----------



## free (12 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> porello si...
> hai sentito di Paolini ...



sì, ma non ho approfondito...è tipo un pedofilo?


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, ma non ho approfondito...è tipo un pedofilo?



si tipo...
ma continuiamo a sdoganare il sesso...
e poi ci sconvolgiamo...


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Per dirla all'oscuro .... mi avete fatto sanguinare le @@ co 'sta storia dei rossi e dei verdi .... EBBASTA!!!
> Cmq rosso disapprovo, verde approvo .... ma grigio vi è mai capitato??


Sei volgare così...!Mi avete dissanguato i coglioni.Dai un senso diverso alla frase.:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, ma non ho approfondito...è tipo un pedofilo?


Pederasta.


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> esagerare in che cose luna scusaa eh? mo ho usato colpevole cosi.....non penso sia una colpa.....
> e sai quanti rossi mi sono presa da qaundo sono qui? ho mai detto nulla? no...
> questi che ho preso al post di scared non me li spiego ma proprio per nulla e vorrei saolo sapere il perche....
> mica sono obbligati a dirmelo, ma io sono libera di chiederlo....


VERDE MIO!!! E ora dovresti sapere che se io ieri t'avessi dato rosso oggi non ti potevo approvare col verde perché passa del tempo prima di poter riapprovare o disapprovare! Contesto i toni usati,qui mi sembra che il fatto di esser di 3 anni più grande ti porti ad appellarmi bimbetta ecc ecc...ma poco mi importa... Se ho un certo tipo di rispetto in questo forum dove sto bene e che amo leggere un perché ci sarà... E non sono di certo io stessa a dirlo e sono felice per ogni utente a cui ho dato conforto...leggo ogni secondo "vittima" vittima... Io vittima non l'ho mai fatta enmai me lo sono potuta permettete visto il mio passato ho sempre alzato le chiappe e ne sono venuta fuori!! Ora visto che sto rosso verde giallo e che cavolo sia per te è diventato di vital importanza... ORA HAI LA PROVA COL MIO VERDE CHE SE IO IERI TI AVESSI DATO ROSSO OGGI NON POTREI DARTI VERDE...io non do lezioni a nessuno  e non sn nelle posizioni di darle perché se sono qui è solo per imparare e da imparare ne ho tanto!ora se per te è un problema la mia età o altro...io nn voglio macchiare un forum a cui tengo di cavolate... Che siano discutere...non discuto mai fuori figuriamoci qui... Per cui se nn ti va bene non mi leggere più,ora le prove le hai anche se non dovevo dimostrarti nulla,ti ho dato modo di vedere che ti sbagliavi!!il tuo verde l'hai avuto il caso per me è chiuso... Scuse o non scuse queste uscite così gratuite si commentano da sole... Dammi pure rossi gialli e viola io di certo continuo la mia vita! Buonanotte


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Novembre 2013)

*H7*

Scusa e mi vergogno anche un po' h7,sei stato tnt gentile e carino anche verso di me aprendo questo 3d che poi è stato macchiato così... E mi dispiace,ma spero che mi avrai letto in altre occasioni! Non fa parte di me far questo genere di uscite ho solo risposto,con questo chiudo l'argomento anche per rispetto verso di te. Grazie per la carineria nell'aver aperto un forum dedicato a tutti noi nuovi  e speriamo di conoscerci sempre meglio in contesti migliori  scusa ancora..


----------



## Caciottina (13 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> VERDE MIO!!! E ora dovresti sapere che se io ieri t'avessi dato rosso oggi non ti potevo approvare col verde perché passa del tempo prima di poter riapprovare o disapprovare! Contesto i toni usati,qui mi sembra che il fatto di esser di 3 anni più grande ti porti ad appellarmi bimbetta ecc ecc...ma poco mi importa... Se ho un certo tipo di rispetto in questo forum dove sto bene e che amo leggere un perché ci sarà... E non sono di certo io stessa a dirlo e sono felice per ogni utente a cui ho dato conforto...leggo ogni secondo "vittima" vittima... Io vittima non l'ho mai fatta enmai me lo sono potuta permettete visto il mio passato ho sempre alzato le chiappe e ne sono venuta fuori!! Ora visto che sto rosso verde giallo e che cavolo sia per te è diventato di vital importanza... ORA HAI LA PROVA COL MIO VERDE CHE SE IO IERI TI AVESSI DATO ROSSO OGGI NON POTREI DARTI VERDE...io non do lezioni a nessuno  e non sn nelle posizioni di darle perché se sono qui è solo per imparare e da imparare ne ho tanto!ora se per te è un problema la mia età o altro...io nn voglio macchiare un forum a cui tengo di cavolate... Che siano discutere...non discuto mai fuori figuriamoci qui... Per cui se nn ti va bene non mi leggere più,ora le prove le hai anche se non dovevo dimostrarti nulla,ti ho dato modo di vedere che ti sbagliavi!!il tuo verde l'hai avuto il caso per me è chiuso... Scuse o non scuse queste uscite così gratuite si commentano da sole... Dammi pure rossi gialli e viola io di certo continuo la mia vita! Buonanotte


Tutto questo che hai scritto non ha assolutamente senso.....hai completamente travisato...e mi stai mettendo in bocca parole non mie.....
Parli come se fossi l unica a stare bene qui. E non e' cosi....non ho mai detto di nn volerti piu leggere anzi cone sai per capirci qualcosa mi sto leggendo tutta la tua storia.....
Quindi....e' questo che io chiamo vittimismo....ti stai difendendo da accuse non fatte a parte quella del rosso per il quale mi dispiace e ti chiedo scusa e dovresti sapere che le mie scuse sono sempre sincere.
Per il resto sono paranoie tue...io ho specificato che per me la cosa era limitata a quel post e per tua informazione siccome non stiamo litigando ma discutendo e' anche questo che si fa in un forum altrimenti leggi solo I commenti che ti compiacciono e ti danno sempre ragione...oppure meglio....Chiedimi di non commentartii piu...tranquilla che non lo faro....
Un altra cosa e poi chiudo sta cosa....l appellativo bimba non e' riferito all eta....lo dico anche a toy che e' grande di me....ma se vuoi scrivere che I miei 4 anni in piu fanno la differenza si e' vero fanno la differenza....anche perche io e te abbiamo due vite completamente diverse...io all eta tua stavo gia fuori casa da 5 anni e mi sono sempre campata da sola.....se mi sento piu grande di te ho I miei motivi...
Sei da ammirare sotto un sacco di punti di vista...davvero...
Ma ti ripeto che su certi argomenti lezioni non ne prendo ma non da te. Da nessuno.
E basta leccare il culo co sta storia di macchiare I post.....hai cazzarato anche tu su altri post quindi finiscila di cercare di mettere in cattiva luce me o altri...risulti ancora piu piccola.
Sei riuscita da sola a cambiare l opinione che mi ero fatta di te....anche se nn te ne frega nulla e ' bene chebtu lo sappia


----------



## zanna (13 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Tutto questo che hai scritto non ha assolutamente senso.....hai completamente travisato...e mi stai mettendo in bocca parole non mie.....
> Parli come se fossi l unica a stare bene qui. E non e' cosi....non ho mai detto di nn volerti piu leggere anzi cone sai per capirci qualcosa mi sto leggendo tutta la tua storia.....
> Quindi....e' questo che io chiamo vittimismo....ti stai difendendo da accuse non fatte a parte quella del rosso per il quale mi dispiace e ti chiedo scusa e dovresti sapere che le mie scuse sono sempre sincere.
> Per il resto sono paranoie tue...io ho specificato che per me la cosa era limitata a quel post e per tua informazione siccome non stiamo litigando ma discutendo e' anche questo che si fa in un forum altrimenti leggi solo I commenti che ti compiacciono e ti danno sempre ragione...oppure meglio....Chiedimi di non commentartii piu...tranquilla che non lo faro....
> ...


Buongiorno .... giornatina uggiosa dalle tue parti?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Buongiorno .... giornatina uggiosa dalle tue parti?


Buongiorno 
Nooo anzi c e' il sole oggi  
Ma 5 gradi....
Li? (Dove poi?)


----------



## zanna (13 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> Nooo anzi c e' il sole oggi
> Ma 5 gradi....
> Li? (Dove poi?)


Dalle mie coperto circa 8 gradi


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> VERDE MIO!!! E ora dovresti sapere che se io ieri t'avessi dato rosso oggi non ti potevo approvare col verde perché passa del tempo prima di poter riapprovare o disapprovare! Contesto i toni usati,qui mi sembra che il fatto di esser di 3 anni più grande ti porti ad appellarmi bimbetta ecc ecc...ma poco mi importa... Se ho un certo tipo di rispetto in questo forum dove sto bene e che amo leggere un perché ci sarà... E non sono di certo io stessa a dirlo e sono felice per ogni utente a cui ho dato conforto...leggo ogni secondo "vittima" vittima... Io vittima non l'ho mai fatta enmai me lo sono potuta permettete visto il mio passato ho sempre alzato le chiappe e ne sono venuta fuori!! Ora visto che sto rosso verde giallo e che cavolo sia per te è diventato di vital importanza... ORA HAI LA PROVA COL MIO VERDE CHE SE *IO IERI TI AVESSI DATO ROSSO OGGI NON POTREI DARTI VERDE.*..io non do lezioni a nessuno  e non sn nelle posizioni di darle perché se sono qui è solo per imparare e da imparare ne ho tanto!ora se per te è un problema la mia età o altro...io nn voglio macchiare un forum a cui tengo di cavolate... Che siano discutere...non discuto mai fuori figuriamoci qui... Per cui se nn ti va bene non mi leggere più,ora le prove le hai anche se non dovevo dimostrarti nulla,ti ho dato modo di vedere che ti sbagliavi!!il tuo verde l'hai avuto il caso per me è chiuso... Scuse o non scuse queste uscite così gratuite si commentano da sole... Dammi pure rossi gialli e viola io di certo continuo la mia vita! Buonanotte


non mi risulta che sia così
non è il tempo, ma la quantità
per dire: se tu avessi dato in giro un tot di rossi o verdi, puoi ridarli agli stessi utenti di prima


----------



## Caciottina (13 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> non mi risulta che sia così
> non è il tempo, ma la quantità
> per dire: se tu avessi dato in giro un tot di rossi o verdi, puoi ridarli agli stessi utenti di prima


lo so.....
ma non mi va piu di continuare questa discussione.....
mi e' stato detto che rompo il cazzo per rossi e verdi.....quando e' la prima volta che chiedo di motivarmeli perche non avevano senso...
ora sono stata anche contattata della serie: ma povera scared...ma cosa le dici mai???
quindi mi sono scusata cosi il forum e' contento e non vengo accusata di trattare male nessuno.....
anche pur sapendo che non e' per tempo ma per quantita che si possono riniiziare a dare rossi e verdi...

cmq grazie per averlo....ehm... pointed out??? (scusa non mi viene in italiano )


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lo so.....
> ma non mi va piu di continuare questa discussione.....
> mi e' stato detto che rompo il cazzo per rossi e verdi.....quando e' la prima volta che chiedo di motivarmeli perche non avevano senso...
> ora sono stata anche contattata della serie: ma povera scared...ma cosa le dici mai???
> ...


Fatto notare. "Grazie per avermelo fatto notare".


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> non mi risulta che sia così
> non è il tempo, ma la quantità
> per dire: se tu avessi dato in giro un tot di rossi o verdi, puoi ridarli agli stessi utenti di prima



sei crudele


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2013)

*verdi rossi gialli e blu*

Non c'entra un tubo però me l'ha fatto venire in mente 
Perdonate gli errori di battitura, faccio copia e incolla da un sito dove non sono stati molto accurati e non ho voglia di rimediare

Sulla porta
Tom rimase indietro di qualche passo e si accostò a un compagno col vestitodella festa come lui:
«Di'Billhai un biglietto giallo?»
«Sì.»
«In cambio cosa vuoi?»
«Tu cosa mi dai?»
«Un pezzo di liquirizia e un amo.»
«Fa' vedere.»
Tom esibì la sua merce. Fu trovata soddisfacentee i beni cambiarono dimano. Poi Tom offrì un paio di biglie
bianche per tre biglietti rossie qualche altra cianfrusaglia per un paio diquelli blu. Attese al varco altri ragazziman
mano che arrivavanoe continuò a comprare biglietti di vari colori ancoraper dieci o quindici minuti. Poi entrò in
chiesacon uno stuolo di ragazze e di ragazzi puliti e rumorosiandò alsuo posto e attaccò briga col primo ragazzo che
gli venne a tiro. L'insegnanteun uomo anziano dall'aria graveinterferì;poi voltò le spalle per un attimoe Tom tirò i
capelli a un ragazzo nel banco più vicinoma era tutto preso dal suo libroquando il ragazzo si voltò indietro; piantò uno
spillo in un altro ragazzo subito dopo per sentirlo dire: «Ahi!»e siprese un'altra sgridata dal maestro. I compagni di
Tom non erano da meno: irrequietichiassosi e turbolenti. Quando andavano arecitare la lezionenon ce n'era uno che.11
sapesse a memoria i suoi versettio che arrivasse alla fine senza continuisuggerimenti. Bene o maleperòce la
facevanoe ciascuno di essi riceveva il suo premio in bigliettini bluchesopra avevano tutti un brano delle Scritture;
ogni biglietto blu era il premio per due versetti imparati a memoria. Dieci biglietti blu equivalevano a un biglietto rosso
col quale si potevano scambiare; dieci biglietti rossi ne valevano unogiallo; per dieci biglietti gialli il direttore donava
allo scolaro una Bibbia dalla rilegatura molto semplice (che in quei tempibeati valeva quaranta cent).


----------



## Caciottina (13 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fatto notare. "Grazie per avermelo fatto notare".


Grazie JB per avermelo fatto notare


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Grazie JB per avermelo fatto notare



Grazie J.B. per avermelo fatto notare. 

Gnorante..!! 

:abbraccio:smuack smuack figliolosa beddraaaa!!


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Novembre 2013)

cmq H7 chiedi dei nuovi utenti, però penso che ci sono anche old ( e Wolf, non mi sto riferendo a Ultimo :mrgreen dei quali la storia ancora oggi rimane un mistero.....  sarebbe bello saperla per sapere le motivazioni delle loro opinioni! 

H7 cmq rileggendo la tua storia, dici che non vivi un amore diciamo"passionale" e ti va bene così... ma dal punto di vista di tua moglie come l'ha vissuta? è per questo che sei approdato su tradi?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Grazie J.B. per avermelo fatto notare.
> 
> Gnorante..!!
> 
> :abbraccio:smuack smuack figliolosa beddraaaa!!




so bene che una figlia non dovrebbe dire certe cose al padre ma...sei troppo fico con quell avatar.....

:abbraccio:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> cmq H7 chiedi dei nuovi utenti, però penso che ci sono anche *old ( e Wolf, non mi sto riferendo a Ultimo :mrgreen* dei quali la storia ancora oggi rimane un mistero.....  sarebbe bello saperla per sapere le motivazioni delle loro opinioni!
> 
> H7 cmq rileggendo la tua storia, dici che non vivi un amore diciamo"passionale" e ti va bene così... ma dal punto di vista di tua moglie come l'ha vissuta? è per questo che sei approdato su tradi?


No, non ho letto, non ho letto, non ho letto, non ho letto.. minchia no, non ti ho letto, ma se ti piglio..!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> so bene che una figlia non dovrebbe dire certe cose al padre ma...sei troppo fico con quell avatar.....
> 
> :abbraccio:



Si si.. e tu stai ancora col culo di fuori..! ma io ti osservo e il primo che s'avvicina gli mozzo la mano.!


----------



## Caciottina (13 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si si.. e tu stai ancora col culo di fuori..! ma io ti osservo e il primo che s'avvicina gli mozzo la mano.!


perche la cattiva della famiglia e' zia sbri.....finche non torna lei a cazziarmi e' giusto che il culo prenda aria.....
ah ecco perche i maschi sono reticenti recentemente.,.che gli hai detto?
guarda che sono gia in eta da marito!!!


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, non ho letto, non ho letto, non ho letto, non ho letto.. minchia no, non ti ho letto, ma se ti piglio..!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma ti ho salvato da possibili battute di Wolf... ho già messo le mani avanti pour toi! :inlove::amici::abbraccio::wide-grin:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma ti ho salvato da possibili battute di Wolf... ho già messo le mani avanti pour toi! :inlove::amici::abbraccio::wide-grin:



Ruffianona..! :bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche la cattiva della famiglia e' zia sbri.....finche non torna lei a cazziarmi e' giusto che il culo prenda aria.....
> ah ecco perche i maschi sono reticenti recentemente.,.che gli hai detto?
> guarda che sono gia in eta da marito!!!



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Una figlia non è mai da marito, e nel momento in cui lo diventa..... deserto attorno a lei..! auahaahaahahah


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> sei crudele



verde...

ops! non posso:rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (13 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Scusa e mi vergogno anche un po' h7,sei stato tnt gentile e carino anche verso di me aprendo questo 3d che poi è stato macchiato così... E mi dispiace,ma spero che mi avrai letto in altre occasioni! Non fa parte di me far questo genere di uscite ho solo risposto,con questo chiudo l'argomento anche per rispetto verso di te. Grazie per la carineria nell'aver aperto un forum dedicato a tutti noi nuovi  e speriamo di conoscerci sempre meglio in contesti migliori  scusa ancora..



Grazie del pensiero ma non fa nulla, SH, davvero: ogni mio thread è aperto agli ospiti che sono liberi di starci come meglio reputano: mea casa, sua casa


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pederasta.


no no pedofilo, l'hanno arrestato.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no pedofilo, l'hanno arrestato.


Ma erano minori di quattordici anni?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma erano minori di quattordici anni?


Non ti so dire l'età, ma l'hano ingabbiato perchè tra l'altro registrava materiale pedopornografico ... pensa che ha portato a sviluppare il rullino dal fotografo... è così che è partita la denuncia. Comunque le voci che ho sentito in registrazione erano di ragazziNI.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ti so dire l'età, ma l'hano ingabbiato perchè tra l'altro registrava materiale pedopornografico ... pensa che ha portato a sviluppare il rullino dal fotografo... è così che è partita la denuncia. Comunque le voci che ho sentito in registrazione erano di ragazziNI.


Ho capito, ma si parla di pedofilia con minori di quattordici e da quel che mi pareva d'aver letto lui andava con ragazzi sempre minori ma più grandicelli. In ogni caso un genio del crimime. Frajese c'aveva visto lungo (magari con la moglie meno, ma insomma).


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ti so dire l'età, ma l'hano ingabbiato perchè tra l'altro registrava materiale pedopornografico ... pensa che ha portato a sviluppare il rullino dal fotografo... è così che è partita la denuncia. Comunque le voci che ho sentito in registrazione erano di ragazziNI.


ha dichiarato che uno di questi è il suo fidanzato e che ha conosciuto anche i genitori


----------



## Principessa (15 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma si parla di pedofilia con minori di quattordici e da quel che mi pareva d'aver letto lui andava con ragazzi sempre minori ma più grandicelli. In ogni caso un genio del crimime. Frajese c'aveva visto lungo (magari con la moglie meno, ma insomma).


In alcuni casi il limite si alza a sedici anni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma si parla di pedofilia con minori di quattordici e da quel che mi pareva d'aver letto lui andava con ragazzi sempre minori ma più grandicelli. In ogni caso un genio del crimime. Frajese c'aveva visto lungo (magari con la moglie meno, ma insomma).


Guarda, non ti so dire quali siano i limiti di età. Ho letto adesso su 3 testate l'accusa è: induzione della prostituzione minorile e produzione di materiale pedo-pornografico.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda, non ti so dire quali siano i limiti di età. Ho letto adesso su 3 testate l'accusa è: induzione della prostituzione minorile e produzione di materiale pedo-pornografico.


Va bene.


----------



## devastata (15 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma erano minori di quattordici anni?



La maggiore età è 18, se fai sesso anche con una 17enne è sempre 'minorenne', pure il giorno prima del compleanno, vedi Ruby. Ed è abuso su minore.

Non si tratta di reati per pefofilia, ma induzione alla prostituzione di minorenni, quando ci sono di mezzo soldi per la prestazione.


----------

